# Trial my piece for a Full Symphony.



## antshab

I've composed a piece for a full symphonic orchestra. It's called "12 seconds (last phone call") and it was written in a very hard moment of my life (in memory of all my hopes). Now I've decided to place it here for you to express your opinion.

You can download it here http://media.realmusic.ru/play/download/hifi/31973/196225/12_seconds_196225.mp3

It's and MP3 sound made by myself on PC with just Sonar 5 and Edirol Orchestra (not even a MIDI keyboard). If you are interested in this or that way I can send a full score to you in Finale 2005 format...


----------



## Edward Elgar

It's awsome! Good use of motifs. I would say it sounded like film music. 7:30 in your peice is where you could make a lot of money! When are you getting that recorded? Are there any orchestras you could ask? It sounds like quality, just a bit too much bass - but that's my only criticism! Wow!


----------



## Edward Elgar

What else are you writing! Write some more!


----------



## hlolli

Very romantic, I like the organ intro and organ overall, I'm really intrested to see the score. How old are you(irrelevant)? What's your background?


----------



## IAmKing

Aye, score would be good... but seeing as I use Sibelius, a MIDI upload would be appreciated more than a finale upload. 

Sounding good.


----------



## 4/4player

May I please have a score copy? I have Finale, so if you would be as kind to send to me? My e-mail is : [email protected]
Thanks!
Musically,
4/4player


----------

